# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > QiDi 3D Printer Forum >  Another X One problem

## raylo32

Not to beat up on Qidi because I love the printer and run it every day, but I have had another issue.  Grinding stuttering in the X-axis.  Curious that if I reboot the machine it will quietly go through its startup routine, testing the limits and homing, until the printhead reaches the front of the y-axis (no limit switch in that direction) then the grinding starts.  Once that starts it doesn't matter where the printhead is, it keeps grinding and stuttering.  Reboot and repeat.  I am thinking perhaps the x-axis stepper cable is bad so I ordered up 4 from Amazon yesterday, coming today.  I guess we'll see...

----------


## raylo32

Well, I just pulled the x-axis stepper motor cable and it tests OK.  I am going to reassemble the printer and see if the issue persists and if so post up a video here and to Qidi support.

----------


## mjf55

You should merge your two threads.  I just responded in the other, but you have completed that here.

----------

